# 2 times a week



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I have gone from 3 times a week{mon,weds and fri} to 2 times a week mon and fri} lifting weights. I still train only 2 body parts per day. chest every 10 days, and the same for all the others, I have changed because my muscles were always aching and i feel if im still working out while im still aching i can't lift as much how i used to.I've been doing this now for 2 weeks and my muscles feel nice and fresh.lol lol.I feel like i can lift a bus up now,,,,,I do cardio and swimming on wednesday,,Does anybody think i will gain quicker and better by sticking to twice a week,I was going 3 times a week for 14 months,,,,thanks for reading,,,,,


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Me, Cal and Bully train twice a week (in our separate parts of the country!)

I'm getting stronger and heavier each week, and I think I can say the same for Cal and Bully to. Cals upto 196kg for Partial Rest-Pause Deadlifts @ 20 reps...


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep i only train twice a week, although i do fanny around with 3 times occasionally.

Sounds like your listening to your body mate, which is good.

Simple answer to your question is 'YES' , you can still grow training as you are and may even find you grow more. Wouldnt surprise me one bit


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

I train twice a week. It works for me. I felt like I was over training by doing three days a week. Less is more.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hell, I only train once a week know!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If you actually drove home from work you might make it to the gym before it closes....


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Im also in the twice per week club!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

andeeeeeee - whasssupp dude 

hows my fave pirate?

good to see you seen the light!

ROFLMFAO


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

On a bad week I get in 2 times a week, like this one is gonna be haha!

But I try average out 4 otherwise I feel thinks aren't big enough!


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

My Pirate days are over Cal, ive turned to more conventional robbery...banks and the lark. Only lights ive seen are northern lights!


----------



## Martyboy (Jul 27, 2007)

If only everyone tried two times a week training with progressive poundages, how much more success stories would we have!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Everyone is different mate. It works for me, but I know a number of big natty guys who have tried it and it didn't recruit enough fibres for them.

Umpteen ways to skin a cat, but its all about finding what works for you.

Nice to have you on board.


----------



## cottagecheeseplease (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm guessing it depends on the program you're using. I couldn't really give you any sound advice without knowing what you're actually doing.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cottagecheeseplease said:


> I'm guessing it depends on the program you're using. I couldn't really give you any sound advice without knowing what you're actually doing.


His program has stayed the same (prob on here somewhere...) but he's just increased his rest days.


----------



## minilh (Jan 13, 2009)

train hard, rest and grow. The heavier the weights the longer the recovery time, you have made the right decision and your gains will improve quite quickly.


----------



## Badger1466867950 (Nov 15, 2008)

This really answers a question I posted in another topic guys, cheers!!

Ive been away from the gym for a long time and now that Im back, Im in there 6 times a week (alternating weights and cardio!!!). Maybe I should cut back, but I still get overwhelmed by guilt if I dont go. Yesterday I was on an early shift in work and I could barely stay awake at home, my missus had to spend an hour talking me out of going training :der:

Badger.


----------

